# Still paying too much for fuel in the UK



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-29924710


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Nevermind the cost of the oil, its the tax we pay on it at the pump thats the problem!


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

I used the 'price calculator' at the end of that article and it told me...
£79.24 to fill up with 65 litres OR
£29.25 without tax!!

Car owners always have and always will be cash cows for the government


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Really annoying me how they've bought cheap fuel down but premium is still the same

Momentum and vpower nitro are both stuck at 127.9 round here yet cheapo is 122 now


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

95 Ron up here in Shetland is 126.9 and I considered that cheap.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

The tax on fuel is a complete joke.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

They charge tax on top of tax, thats why its so expensive, its a compounding effect.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

120.9 for normal shell petrol here in derby

According to the calculator
£84.70 to fill full tank with tax
£31.50 without tax

Shocking how much the make on top


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

Nothing new! Rip off Britain!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

As above. Fuel is technically cheap. 

The tax we pay however makes that a different story
It will never change though. Must be a massive earner!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Makes you feel sick when you see how much of it is tax

It's the same as stamp duty when buying houses


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

They know people need fuel to get around so they will have to put it in. I cannot believe the bare face cheek of the government asking fuel companies to reduce the petrol prices.

petrol stations make circa 1p per litre profit and make much more money from confectionary they stock.

If we sell it too cheap more people can afford jolly days out, we pollute more and we use more fuel and would probably run out of fuel quicker.

We sell it too expensive it cripples the economy and we have to much careful about spending especially when travelling is involved.

its got to be in the middle of those two scenarios. Take it back to a pound a litre I say!!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

It would be OK if that was the only "tax" you had to pay for your car and using it, i.e. no road tax, congestion charge, etc., AND the money was used for the road network and services, then we would have the best road network in the world, afford to maintain and light it, and we would all be paying in accordance with the amount of use we get from it/wear and tear we cause to it, and in accordance with the type of fuel consumption we choose, so it would be green as well (i.e., big V8's that don't get more than 20 mpg would obviously pay more [as they already do] compared to an economical diesel.
The problem is the motorist is an easy target and all the revenue generated is used for other areas that are a lot less profitable.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember paying 37.8p a litre when I first started out driving, ahh those were the days.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It's down to 110.9p a liter here in Shetland which is alittle more acceptable.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's the dilemma, pay less fuel tax and we leave a massive hole in the deficit, how can we fill it?

Two big stories this week, fuel prices lowest for several years and The NHS is about to implode, I don't know the answer, nor do any of our politicians. I suppose we could cut fuel tax but pay for healthcare like America.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I remember paying 37.8p a litre when I first started out driving, ahh those were the days.


i remember paying 68p per gallon when i did :doublesho


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Were 105 for petrol and 113 for diesel in Glasgow the now


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

No wonder people run on red diesel when you see some of the prices!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I think we all agree that fuel duty is ridiculous, but we all seem to pay it and moan! 

It won't change much as the government earn too much from it and it pays their salary!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> Here's the dilemma, pay less fuel tax and we leave a massive hole in the deficit, how can we fill it?
> 
> Two big stories this week, fuel prices lowest for several years and The NHS is about to implode, I don't know the answer, nor do any of our politicians. I suppose we could cut fuel tax but pay for healthcare like America.


That's the issue. Oil generates a fortune for this country that we can barely do without.

I don't see oil prices staying low long term, but if they do money will have to be recovered from elsewhere.

Although duty has remained the same, the government's overall cut has been significantly reduced as obviously there is 20% VAT on the total price.

One other thing I'll add, I keep reading people's comments about the fortunes they are saving. It's actually nowhere near as much as you think.

The average driver does 10,000 per year. Everyone on here seems to have diesel cars that do 50mpg, and on that basis, 
you are saving £5.20 per week. Guys getting 30mpg are saving £8.60.

The savings aren't as significant as people think. Still nice to have a few quid extra in your pocket, but you can bet it won't be for long.

Just watch for other taxes to be adjusted, then the price of oil to shoot up and you'll be stung for both.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kerr said:


> That's the issue. Oil generates a fortune for this country that we can barely do without.
> 
> I don't see oil prices staying low long term, but if they do money will have to be recovered from elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Agree with you there, I have mates that moan like hell about fuel costs but drive a hundred miles a week!! Better for me though as I fill up more than once a week. At peak I was knocking on 98quid to fill up. Filled up yesterday and 74quid. Plus I get expenses from work per mile so cheaper diesel is more I benefit
Cost of fuel over the years is offset by mpg cars can give. When I started driving almost 30 yrs ago my viva would get 100 miles out of 10 quids worth of 4 star. My mondeo now gives me similar miles per 10 quid.


----------

